# Gamersplanet frage (bezieht sich auf Hitman 2)



## Chronik (2. Oktober 2018)

*Gamersplanet frage (bezieht sich auf Hitman 2 bzw. Steam Games)*

Mal eine Frage an alle Gamesplanet User. Wie steht ihr zu Gamesplanet, also würdet ihr da "wieder" kaufen? Würde mir nämlich gerne ein Game (Hitman 2) dort kaufen weil es via. Steam zu teurer ist (und ich diese Collectible quatsch nicht zwingend brauche!). Es geht mir also um ein Steam Key! Und da das Game eh ein Steam Spiel ist(?), wie ist das mit zukünftigen DLCs, Archievemenst, ...? Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das wenn man ein Spiel nicht bei Steam kauft, das man dann Probs mit den zukünftigen DLC, Archievemenst, ... hat. Wie das bei Key Resellern ist weiß ich nicht (Gamersplanet ist doch ein Key Resellern?)?
btw: Ich hatte mal "Tropico 5" Original als CD/DVD Version (also nicht über Steam sondern Kalypso), so wenn ich das jetzt über Steam fremd angemeldet hätte, hätte ich nicht alle DLCs dazu kaufen können und die Archievements wären auch dahin gewesen!

Sry falls falsches Forum!


----------



## RevolverOcelot (2. Oktober 2018)

Gamesplanet ist ein offizieller Reseller. 
Da du dort eine Steam Key bekommst sollte es keine Probleme weder mit DLC die du später direkt bei Steam kaufst oder mit den Acheivements.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2018)

ja, "sogar" die PCGames arbeitet mit Gamesplanet zusammen, das würden die nicht machen, wenn da Probleme mit Keys bekannt wären, und Gamesplanet gibt es ja schon eine ganze Weile. Da würde ich mir also keine Sorgen machen, das ist nicht "Jin Huan Chang verkauft thailändische Steamkeys  von Hongkong aus"


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Oktober 2018)

Chronik schrieb:


> btw: Ich hatte mal "Tropico 5" Original als CD/DVD Version (also nicht über Steam sondern Kalypso), so wenn ich das jetzt über Steam fremd angemeldet hätte, hätte ich nicht alle DLCs dazu kaufen können und die Archievements wären auch dahin gewesen!



Wer hat dir denn gesagt die DVD-Version von Tropico 5 lasse sich bei Steam aktivieren?
Die DVD Variante kann man nur beim Kalypso-Launcher aktivieren und für diese Version auch nur direkt bei Kalypso die DLC/Addons beziehen. Die Steamversion kann man nur über Steam selbst oder den Steamschlüssel bei Onlinehändlern erwerben.

Aber zu Gamesplanet kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bisher keine Probleme damit hatte. Gibt halt für die Spiele den jeweiligen Aktivierungsschlüssel (Steam/Ubisoft/Origin).


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2018)

Gamesplanet ist einwandfrei und seriös. Wie hier ja schon erwähnt wurde, gehören sie zu den offiziellen Verkäufern, das heißt, sie bekommen die Keys direkt vom Hersteller. Also keine von irgendwelchen dubiosen Händlern.


----------



## Chronik (2. Oktober 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn gesagt die DVD-Version von Tropico 5 lasse sich bei Steam aktivieren?
> Die DVD Variante kann man nur beim Kalypso-Launcher aktivieren und für diese Version auch nur direkt bei Kalypso die DLC/Addons beziehen. Die Steamversion kann man nur über Steam selbst oder den Steamschlüssel bei Onlinehändlern erwerben.
> 
> Aber zu Gamesplanet kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bisher keine Probleme damit hatte. Gibt halt für die Spiele den jeweiligen Aktivierungsschlüssel (Steam/Ubisoft/Origin).



Ja, DVD Variante hatte ich übern Kalypso-Launcher laufen. Und darum auch das Steamfremde Spiel! Tja ich weiß es nicht mehr entweder jemand von hier (irgend ein user) oder jemand via Steamforum?
Und das war mir damals völlig unbekannt das es für Tropico 5 eine extra Steam Version gibt!

Ja und die DVD Verison habe ich wieder verkauft!


----------



## Chronik (2. Oktober 2018)

Man kann sich doch auch über Gamersplanet mit Steam oder Amazon oder .... verbinden?! Bringt das irgendwas bzw.  wozu sollte ich das tun?


----------



## Chronik (18. Oktober 2018)

Liebes PC Games Team,

habt ihr da auch Affiliate Link für Gamesplanet? Würde euch nämlich gerne auf dese Art unterstützen!
Ich hoffe das der Affiliate Link, nicht bestimmt wie ich zu Zahlen habe?
Weil bei Kreditkarte bin ich raus (Nicht nur weil ich keine habe, es ist mir einfach zu unsicher)!!!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, ich kann ja mal einfach einen Link zu Hitman 2 hier reinstellen - vlt verwandelt der sich dann in einen PCG-Link? ^^   https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/hitman-2-steam-key--3682-1


----------



## Chronik (19. Oktober 2018)

Nun ich glaube ich mein einen Ref-Link!?
Was ist eig der Unterschied?
Grob gesagt ich will euch für den Kauf eines Spieles (was ich bei Gamesplanet kaufe!) unterstützen und da ihr ja Partner seit(?) müsstet ihr mir sowas eig. geben können!

Und nein Herbboy die URL wandelt sich nicht automatisch! Habe es ausprobiert, indem ich deine URL und eine extra Tab mit Gamesplanet aufgerufen habe, ist dies selbe URL! (Außerdem will ich die Gold Edition!).

Edit: gerade zuhause gemerkt das es doch funktioniert weil sich der Link ebenfalls in einen neuen Tab zieht und dazu das steht: "?ref=computec"!
Aber ich bleib dabei das ich euch mit meinen kauf unterstützen will!


----------

